# Researcher Visa - Spouse



## visaenq (Nov 11, 2015)

Hi guys,

My wife is in the verge of joining a lab in Heidelberg as a researcher (post doctoral fellow). What type of visa should she apply?

Also, wanted to know about my Visa application process and the eligibility to work in Germany? What type of visa should I apply and is it easy to get a spouse visa for Germany? Are there any privileges for researcher's spouse visa?

I have no clues about Germany and any feedback is welcome.

Thanks


----------



## Nononymous (Jul 12, 2011)

Caveat: I don't know how the process works in terms of applying for a visa at a consulate because, as Canadians, we enjoy the privilege of simply doing all this at the foreigners' office within 90 days of arrival.

That being said, the process should be very straightforward. Your wife would apply for a visa as a researcher ("Wissenschaftler"). This would then be converted to a residence permit once she's in Germany. There should be no difficulties with this. Hopefully the university can provide some assistance.

As a spouse, you would be entitled to a residence permit if your wife's stipend was sufficient to support both of you. You would both require health insurance, which may be covered by her post-doc.

However, as a spouse you would not automatically be granted the right to work. If after arrival you found a job in Germany, you could then apply for a work permit, but would have to pass the usual labour-market tests to ensure that an EU citizen couldn't do the job. (Your chance of success depends very much on what it is you do. If you are a programmer, likely not difficult. If you are a construction worker, not so easy.) You could look for a job before coming to Germany, but you'd need to apply for a work visa at the consulate; it's probably easier to first gain legal residence as the spouse of a researcher, then apply to change your status once you have a job offer.

If you can continue working remotely for an employer at home - not uncommon for people in the IT world who join their spouses abroad - then legally you should have a work permit and pay German taxes and all that. However, it's not easy to detect so if you're only staying for a year or two, chances are you could do this under the table without any problems.


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

I'm not sure if Germany has a specific "researcher" visa. However, I would think that the institute that is hiring her should be involved in obtaining the proper visa for her (as it is actually a sort of cross between a work visa and a student visa). 

She should ask the institute first how they advise her to proceed (including the dependent visa for you).
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## Nononymous (Jul 12, 2011)

Bevdeforges said:


> I'm not sure if Germany has a specific "researcher" visa. However, I would think that the institute that is hiring her should be involved in obtaining the proper visa for her (as it is actually a sort of cross between a work visa and a student visa).


The Germans do list researcher/academic as a specific criteria for obtaining a residence permit. You even go to a distinct section of the Ausländerbehörde, where you are generally treated relatively nicely. 

That being said, I don't know what one would do for a visa, prior to departure. But the consulate would certainly know.


----------

